# Weird Ways People Wash



## Millie (Jan 11, 2017)

Until I started soaping I thought there were just a few ways to wash. Body: soap with or without washcloth. Face: soap or plain water. Hair: shampoo (and conditioner).

Since I've started poking around the web I've seen:

"No poo" - no shampoo. Just water or baking soda for the scalp and vinegar for hair.

"Oil cleansing method" - washing face with oil

Washing face with honey

As a teen I read a book about a desert nomad who could wash head to toe with one cup of water. I'm curious about customs and fads related to washing. Know of any?


----------



## Scooter (Jan 11, 2017)

Ha! Yeah I never noticed those things either until I got hooked into the soap-making habit.

The no-poo thing is particularly curious to me. Apparently not too long ago there were lots of folks on the baking soda train who have more recently recanted. I think some of them have gone over to a rye wash.

http://blog.kanelstrand.com/2014/02/testing-diy-shampoos-rye-flour.html

Anyone here tried that?


----------



## earlene (Jan 11, 2017)

Millie said:


> Until I started soaping I thought there were just a few ways to wash. Body: soap with or without washcloth. Face: soap or plain water. Hair: shampoo (and conditioner).
> 
> As a teen I read a book about a desert nomad who could wash head to toe with one cup of water. I'm curious about customs and fads related to washing. Know of any?



Face:  There are actually many women (men, too, I expect) who don't use soap on their faces.  I use Noxzema (liquid).  My mother used cold cream.

Frequency of bathing/showering:
Many elderly in the US don't bathe daily as advised by their doctors.  Some older folks report they shower or bathe only 2 or 3 times per week.  

Bidets are not very common in the US, but if they were I am confident that there would be far fewer UTIs in women, especially elderly women.  I mention this because when one doesn't bathe daily, the parts that do need extra care are the pits & the peri areas.  So a bidet would make the peri areas easier for everyone who uses a toilet.  The pits can be managed without too much difficulty already.

Hair:  
The hairdresser.  I am amazed that there are so many women in the town where I live who never wash their own hair.  For 50 years, my MIL has probably never washed her own hair.  She still has her hair done by a hairdresser on a weekly basis.  And the majority of women she went to high school with are the same.  I expect it is a generational thing, but there are probably younger women like them as well (somewhere).  I just don't know them.



Scooter said:


> Ha! Yeah I never noticed those things either until I got hooked into the soap-making habit.
> 
> The no-poo thing is particularly curious to me. Apparently not too long ago there were lots of folks on the baking soda train who have more recently recanted. I think some of them have gone over to a rye wash.
> 
> ...



No, Scooter, I have not tried that.  I did the baking-soda thing for a few years, but it got difficult to keep doing it because whenever I traveled my hair had to re-adjust all over again.  For some odd reason, I cannot explain except that it seems to have something to do with different water, it was like starting all over again every single time.  The transition period from regular shampoo to baking soda was lengthy - about a month or so.  When I traveled, my hair didn't feel clean, and then when I'd get home again had to go through the transition period again.  It was really weird.  So after a while I just used shampoo when I traveled, then eventually just quit with the baking soda.  

Over all, when I was at home and not traveling, I was pretty happy with it.  But it did sort of make my hair straw-like.  And vinegar just made my hair greasy.  I never got past that stage, which was supposedly supposed to go away.  It didn't, so I stopped using vinegar on my hair.

When I was quite young, probably about 10 or so, my mom used some powdered non-shampoo hair washing product in my hair.  I don't know what it was, all I know is I couldn't get wet for a long period of time, so washing my hair was out.  That stuff wasn't any fun.  Getting it out of the hair was never complete until I was finally able to get my hair wet again.

Maybe if the rye flour were finely ground enough it wouldn't leave a residue, but if I were to use the rye flour from my cupboard, I think it would.  Anyway, I'm probably not going to try it, although if I were still young I probably would.


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 11, 2017)

I just read that article about the rye flour "shampoo" and thought it was odd, to say the least.  Americans shower too often, stay in the shower too long, use hotter water than they should, use too many products and are destroying their skin and hair. 

I shower two or three times a week during the winter, every other day in the summer and wash my hair only when it shows signs of needing to be washed.   I used to shower daily and wash my hair every time I showered.  There was a time I showered two or three times a day.  I got over it.  My skin is much healthier for it, too.  I've reduced the number of products I use, too.   I only use home made soap,  a Bumble & Bumble shampoo (although my hair did amazingly well with doriettefarm's shampoo bar:  I might have to try to make some).  I seldom use a conditioner, just a drop of  B&B hairdresser's oil on the ends.  The home made soap is gentle enough to use on my face without drying it out.  I've formulated my soap with an extremely low cleansing number -- usually at or below 10 -- because I've got an autoimmune disease called Sjogren's Syndrome.  

Sjogren's Syndrome attacks the moisture producing glands in the body.  It also has a bunch of other symptoms that vary from day to day and individual to individual.  Joint pain, inflammation and exhaustion are a few of the fun things associated with SJS.  I've learned since I was diagnosed with SJS that taking short tepid showers is much healthier for the skin than long hot showers (but not as soothing to the aching muscles).  I've also learned that no one notices if I go for a day (or two) between showers.   If I am off from work and know I am not leaving the house (caution, gross alert) I don't bother showering at all.  I don't care and my skin actually feels almost normal instead of two sizes too small.  However, I must admit, since switching to home made soap, my skin feels much closer to normal than it has in 15 years.  

I definitely believe in soap and water and real shampoo and water.  However, moderation is the key.  Anything in excess is bad for you.  I've switched to home made soap because I control what goes in it and, more important, what stays in it.  I honestly believe biggest factor to my skin's healing is the glycerin in the soap.   As far as shampoo goes, I believe you get what you pay for, there was a remarkable difference in the condition of my hair when I switched to an expensive salon brand from the store brand.  Then again, maybe it was just because I quit washing my hair so darned much.  I don't believe you can wash your hair with flour, though; I can't see how it is even possible to remove dirt and oils from your scalp and hair with a paste of flour.  I might have to try "washing" the dog with it; Chase has a lot of hair.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 11, 2017)

Oil cleansing is wonderful! I choose a middle-ground approach and use an emulsfying oil cleanser (feels like oil on the face but emulsifies with water for easy rinsing). It's great for removing makeup and leaving my skin feeling soft and moisturized.

I've tried co-washing on and off ("washing" your hair with conditioner only, no shampoo) but it's tricky to find products that I like for my fine hair.


----------



## Millie (Jan 12, 2017)

earlene said:


> I am amazed that there are so many women in the town where I live who never wash their own hair.  For 50 years, my MIL has probably never washed her own hair.  She still has her hair done by a hairdresser on a weekly basis.  And the majority of women she went to high school with are the same.



Wow! And I forgot about cold cream. Those old women are stylin'!


----------



## cerelife (Jan 12, 2017)

I use an oil-based cleanser (my version of Lush's Ultrabland) to remove my makeup, otherwise I use either my castile or my salt soaps. Just depends on how my skin is feeling at the time.
I live in the Deep South, so I DO shower at least once a day, using handmade soap.
My hair is butt-length and curly (I'm of Italian descent). I keep it this long because it would be an afro at shoulder-length, and I resemble Roseanne Rosannadanna when it's mid-back length!!
That said, I only wash my hair once a week (per my hair guy's advice) using Aveda products. I use their Shampure dry shampoo between washes to keep my scalp clean and my hair smelling fresh.


----------



## Millie (Jan 12, 2017)

TeresaT said:


> .  Americans shower too often, stay in the shower too long, use hotter water than they should, use too many products and are destroying their skin and hair.



I do all of the above, except for the products - I keep it pretty simple day to day. I'm sorry to hear about your autoimmune disease. Thank you for being brave enough to experiment with your skincare, and sharing your experience!

Toxikon, I only tried the oil cleansing method once. Didn't like it as is, but now I give my face a massage with oil once a week, hop in the shower for a rinse and a steam, and follow it up with a 4 min. clay mask. Then tone and moisturize as usual. Best glowing skin ever 

I wonder how many products a modern woman uses in a day - I feel like I'm a bit out of the loop.


----------



## Millie (Jan 12, 2017)

Forgot to mention odd ways of washing teeth - I think there is something called "oil pulling" that takes about 20 mins to do


----------



## earlene (Jan 12, 2017)

Well, oil pulling is more common than I realized when I first read about it.  I've done it myself, but I have a hard time keeping the oil in my mouth for as long as recommended.  I have friends who do this everyday, and they don't talk about it much.  They've been doing it for years and I never knew until I mentioned trying a new experiment.


----------



## Millie (Jan 12, 2017)

I think washing is a bit taboo to talk about in our culture - no one wants others to judge them as dirty or strange, but we all have different skin conditions and deal with different environments, so we need different things. It takes a long time to figure out a routine that works, and sometimes that changes with the seasons too!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 12, 2017)

In Oz with our warm climate I have to shower everyday. Unless you sit very still all day I guess.  
At the supermarket you can tell who hasn't washed (in goodness knows how long) by walking passed them. 

There are a lot of people here who wash their hair with water only. It takes 4 weeks or so for the hair to settle down and then, apparently, it is lovely and soft and wonderful. A radio announcer told his journey daily and he's a convert. Imagine the money you would save! 

Sailors wash in salt water and it takes about a week before the skin gets a silky feel despite the salt water. DH has v sensitive skin and he thought it was wonderful for 2 months. 

Teresa, so sorry about your syndrome but at least they have identified it and you know what works for you. Keep battling on.


----------



## dneruck (Jan 12, 2017)

Every day for me here in the Caribbean, mostly twice a day and sometimes three times when the weather is at its hottest, even when sitting still . I work from home (fixed hours) and sit in front a computer for eight hrs at least. On the hottest days, if I didn't constantly have a fan pointing at me, I'd slide right out of my chair.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 12, 2017)

does anyone know what thread has doriettefarm's shampoo bar recipe?  I tried searching....sigh....I can never get that to work.


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 12, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> does anyone know what thread has doriettefarm's shampoo bar recipe?  I tried searching....sigh....I can never get that to work.



My bad.  She actually sent me a tester bar.  I believe she followed a popular and much loved recipe from swiftcraftmonkey's blog.   I am eventually going to make this; however, I'm still playing with soap and haven't delved into shampoo. (http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2013/05/back-to-very-basics-shampoo.html) 

I have successfully created a deodorant and a body powder that work for me that contain food quality ingredients.   (Except for the kaolin clay in the powder; I haven't come across any culinary treats calling for that, although I know some people eat "white dirt.")


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 12, 2017)

It is really interesting all the ways we get clean. I shower/bathe daily, but I only wash my hair every other day (sometimes I can stretch it to three by using a dry shampoo). 

I've just recently started the Korean 10 step face washing method and have to say... my skin looks better than it has since I hit puberty even taking my wrinkles into account. It sounds exhausting, but really it doesn't take too long: 
1. Cleanse with a light oil (this is fantastic for getting off makeup)
2. Cleanse with a light cleanser
3. Exfoliate (once or twice a week)
4. Refresher (kinda like a very mild toner without alcohol)
5. Essence (watery mild vitaminish liquid) 
6. Serum/Ampule (strongish gooey stuff targeted at a particular concern like acne or firming or moisturizing)
7. Sheet Mask - I normally do it only at night and take this time to surf the interwebs (DH has gotten over his shock of seeing me wander around with gooey paper on my face)
8. Eye Cream
9. Moisturizer
10. SPF in morning, Thick "Sleep Mask" Moisturizer at night

In the morning it has added about 5 minutes to my routine... the ritual of it has finally got me wearing sunscreen which I really should always do but often neglected before. I have dermatitis on my face that get aggravated easily. My pine tar bars were keeping it under control, but I think my skin got used to it. Plus I was getting dry patches along with the crazy oil producing ones. My new routine has totally cleared that up for me - all my skin is acting like it belongs to the same person now. 

Some of the products are ones I make, but the others are mainly Korean ones I've purchased. The cost of them is sooo much less even for good quality ingredients than regular US ones. And it has made me appreciate some of the weirder things (snail goo and bee venom, anyone?).


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 12, 2017)

Snappyllama, the first thing I thought when I read this was, "Wow!  She must really like her face.  No way in hell I'd do all that."  Then I laughed out loud at my own absurdity that I scared the dog.  Apparently, I don't like my face.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 12, 2017)

TeresaT said:


> Snappyllama, the first thing I thought when I read this was, "Wow!  She must really like her face.  No way in hell I'd do all that."  Then I laughed out loud at my own absurdity that I scared the dog.  Apparently, I don't like my face.



No, you should totally try it!

I've never been a girly-girl, but part of my new year's plan was to start treating myself better. My face was lucky if I remembered to put lotion on at all. I just figured "Bah, that's my head and that's what it looks like now". 

Seriously though, there's something almost therapeutic in keeping with a ritual. Those are my 20 minutes at night to decompress and rub goo into my skin then stumble around wearing goo paper. My minutes! All mine!


----------



## Millie (Jan 12, 2017)

That sounds like a nice routine. I haven't heard of any bee venom products for topical application, I'll have to look that up! My parents are very into alternative medicine, and once when I got sick as a kid I was prescribed a week of injections with some bee venom among other things. It felt like fire running up and down my arm for about 20 min every time. My sister is afraid of anything natural now and won't even try my soap!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2017)

TeresaT said:


> I just read that article about the rye flour "shampoo" and thought it was odd, to say the least.  Americans shower too often, stay in the shower too long, use hotter water than they should, use too many products and are destroying their skin and hair.
> 
> I shower two or three times a week during the winter, every other day in the summer and wash my hair only when it shows signs of needing to be washed.   I used to shower daily and wash my hair every time I showered.  There was a time I showered two or three times a day.  I got over it.  My skin is much healthier for it, too.  I've reduced the number of products I use, too.   I only use home made soap,  a Bumble & Bumble shampoo (although my hair did amazingly well with doriettefarm's shampoo bar:  I might have to try to make some).  I seldom use a conditioner, just a drop of  B&B hairdresser's oil on the ends.  The home made soap is gentle enough to use on my face without drying it out.  I've formulated my soap with an extremely low cleansing number -- usually at or below 10 -- because I've got an autoimmune disease called Sjogren's Syndrome.
> 
> ...


All the the above and remember elderly cannot enter and exit tubs and showers easily. My mom has to plan ahead for a bath and have someone standing by to help her get out. 2 baths a week is all she can handle. I also do not shower daily in colder weather, it is just to hard on my skin issues. Flours came into play when people were trying to not shampoo so much and used flours to remove the oils and debri that would stick to the oil which collected in the hair it but it really does not clean. After the war many many products were hard to get or un-available, so people had to make do, but it did not mean it was good


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 12, 2017)

Millie said:


> That sounds like a nice routine. I haven't heard of any bee venom products for topical application, I'll have to look that up! My parents are very into alternative medicine, and once when I got sick as a kid I was prescribed a week of injections with some bee venom among other things. It felt like fire running up and down my arm for about 20 min every time. My sister is afraid of anything natural now and won't even try my soap!



Yikes, a week of any kind of injections sounds terrible. I'd have an aversion to anything after that...


----------



## newbie (Jan 13, 2017)

If I remember correctly, NASA did extensive testing on washing and on clothing to determine what would happen to astronauts on missions. I vividly recall them having their test subjects stay in the same clothing in the space suit for days on end and finding that the clothing literally disintegrated when they ended the study. If memory serves, they found that the ideal time between washing, for best skin and hair health, was every five days.

My brother went for a summer without using shampoo and he had the same experience someone else mentioned; it took about a month of looking kind of greasy and then everything settled out and his hair always looked good and was very soft and wonderful. If you start lengthening the time between washing your hair, it takes some time for your scalp to accommodate but it will. I wash my hair once a week and you'd never guess it on day 6. If I exercise and sweat heard, I'll hop right into shower and rinse my hair well but not wash it and it looks perfectly clean afterward. I suppose that would gross some people out, but my hair is much less dry washing it less often.


----------



## Millie (Jan 13, 2017)

newbie said:


> If I remember correctly, NASA did extensive testing on washing and on clothing to determine what would happen to astronauts on missions. I vividly recall them having their test subjects stay in the same clothing in the space suit for days on end and finding that the clothing literally disintegrated when they ended the study. If memory serves, they found that the ideal time between washing, for best skin and hair health, was every five days.



Awesome! And thanks for sharing your experience with the "no poo"

https://www.nasa.gov/vision/space/livinginspace/Astronaut_Laundry.html

Oh and another one: ear candles!


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 13, 2017)

I recently decided to follow the curly girl method, which involves not using any shampoo and only water soluble product. Essentially you wash with conditioner, using friction instead of sulfates to clean. I have found that my hair is most definitely curlier than I thought. 

But is still shower daily and use my soap.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Jan 13, 2017)

3 mos. ago I moved into a rural house rental w someone where we're sharing the bathroom -- my 1st experience w that in decades.  He & I are very alike in our interests, but very different in our personalities.  After he insisted I not hang my used washcloth on the rack that seems to exist for that purpose in the tub-shower unit, he asked why a grown man would need a washcloth anyway.  It's just the way it was in my family, and I'm not about to change the habit of using one (though I stopped hanging it there), but I'd never think of implying someone's use or non-use of one was silly.  He showers like a Navy shower; I would be too chilly to turn the water off between soaping & rinsing, and although our water heater has pathologically low capacity -- we suspect lots of sediment -- it's not so low as to require that degree of frugality.

He also insisted we not keep soap on the bathroom sink counter.  There's no installed soap dish there, so he bought us portable soap dishes, but didn't even want those on the sink counter.  I don't understand why dripping soap is any less of a problem if you park the soap wet on a dish on the toilet tank or a wood shelf.  I think he was just being deliberately controlling in a silly way.

We also share the kitchen but do our own dishes.  To preserve the plumbing (probably too late), the landlord insists we use the installed water softener; the well water we have is not only limey, but has iron oxide particles (requiring filtration) and some hydrogen sulfide (probably both from iron sulfide), and even after softening with NaCl it leaves visible residue on his truck's black paint -- probably some sodium sulfate in addition to the sodium bicarbonate that comes in trade for the "hardness".  Anyway, as long as we have softened water, I wash my dishes w cake soap (and pots & pans w Brillo), which he finds odd, since he uses dishwashing liquid.  Even back in NYC's water I frequently washed dishes w a bar of soap.  If I ever needed to wash a large amount at a time, sure I'd use something more convenient to get a large amount of water soapy, but for a few items at a time there's no time savings to use liquid, and soap cleans as well as them in softened water.  When we got a washing machine, Steve mocked me by asking whether I'd use solid soap in that too; we usually wash with cold water, and I'm definitely using liquid detergent there rather than something I'd have to dissolve.

I shampoo with soap too.  That's actually more convenient than liquid shampoo, which of course he uses.  But I sure don't blame someone who'd lived with water that had significant "hardness", but never enough to soften, for not shampooing with soap.

I'm also getting used to a handheld shower, which has its advantages, although most of the time it's hung overhead.  Last time I was washed with anything like that was when my sister & I were little and we got our hair rinsed by our parents with one on a rubber hose.  I haven't asked my housemate whether he ever takes this metal unit out of its cradle.

Anyway, sure don't need bubble bath here!  Not only does the water heater (see suspect issue above) not even fill the tub, short & shallow as it is, but with the softened water I can blow Ivory soap thru a washcloth into great heaps of suds that don't break soon after hitting the (shallow or cool) water.  But I did try my housemate's Palmolive antibacterial dishwashing liquid in my bath anyway for its lactic acid, with which I hope to soften a callus on the sole of my foot.  If you've heard of alpha-hydroxy acids for skin smoothing, that's one, although Palmolive claims it only as the antibacterial in dishwashing.  (They reversed their claims from a few years ago, when it instead had triclosan, and were claiming it as antibacterial for washing hands, but no antibacterial claim for dishwashing.)  I also have a podiatrist-prescribed ammonium lactate foot lotion.  I'm down to one callus on one foot now, but still a little discomfort in walking.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Jan 13, 2017)

newbie said:


> If I remember correctly, NASA did extensive testing on washing and on clothing to determine what would happen to astronauts on missions. I vividly recall them having their test subjects stay in the same clothing in the space suit for days on end and finding that the clothing literally disintegrated when they ended the study. If memory serves, they found that the ideal time between washing, for best skin and hair health, was every five days.


That's a function of the clothing we wear now, or maybe specifically that used by NASA (which might be ultra-light).  Our ancestors had few clothes and so didn't change or wash them often, but the fabrics were much more resistant.  In the 19th C. the washing was done with long soaking in very alkaline & hot solution, and the fabrics had to resist that too.

BTW, that's my objection to the great majority of the recipes going around now for homemade laundry detergents: They call for far too much in the way of alkali -- and not even the best alkali for use with soap, either.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 13, 2017)

Dr. Bob said:


> BTW, that's my objection to the great majority of the recipes going around now for homemade laundry detergents: They call for far too much in the way of alkali -- and not even the best alkali for use with soap, either.



Do you have any links to recipes for homemade laundry soap that you like? Or suggestions on what makes the best homemade laundry detergent?

Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 13, 2017)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE dorietta's shampoo bar and conditioner bar. My hair is down to about mid back. I wash it every other day, otherwise it gets too dry. I think her conditioner bar works better than my pricey store-bought conditioner.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 13, 2017)

snappyllama said:


> It is really interesting all the ways we get clean. I shower/bathe daily, but I only wash my hair every other day (sometimes I can stretch it to three by using a dry shampoo).
> 
> I've just recently started the Korean 10 step face washing method and have to say... my skin looks better than it has since I hit puberty even taking my wrinkles into account. It sounds exhausting, but really it doesn't take too long:
> 1. Cleanse with a light oil (this is fantastic for getting off makeup)
> ...



I'm a huge fan of Asian cosmetics and have definitely tried tons of Korean products and had a 10-step routine for about a year! Since then I've really cut it down to the essentials, as I felt most of the ampoules, serums and essences weren't doing a whole lot.

Have you tried the korean company CosRX? Absolutely wonderful products, and fragrance-free. I find a lot of Korean and Japanese products are heavily scented in floral-old-lady smells, bleck.

My current night-time routine is:

1. Rub dry skin with oil cleanser (Holika Holika) to remove grime and makeup

2. Rinse with water and wash with foaming cleanser (Cerave)

3. Apply anti-aging tretinoin prescription cream (Curology)

4. Apply heavy moisturizer (CosRX Ultimate Nourishing Rice Overnight Spa Mask)

5. Apply oil-based occlusive moisturizer (Stratia Liquid Gold)

I used to use Vitamin C serums and BHA/AHAs, but haven't felt the need with tretinoin. I've tried some venom products, honey products, snail creams, countless sheet masks... they were interesting, but didn't do much for me.

What are your favourites?


----------



## kumudini (Jan 13, 2017)

Back in India in my childhood we used to wash our hair with soap nut tea and aritha tea.  Lots of them still do it there. they are so cheap, you could buy 2 lbs for like 2 USD. plain soap nut tea is a bit drying but aritha is very conditioning. 
We also routinely oil the hair few hours to a day before washing.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 13, 2017)

houseofwool said:


> I recently decided to follow the curly girl method, which involves not using any shampoo and only water soluble product. Essentially you wash with conditioner, using friction instead of sulfates to clean. I have found that my hair is most definitely curlier than I thought.
> 
> But is still shower daily and use my soap.



I still use shampoo from time to time but conditioner for curlies is a great way to go.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 13, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I'm a huge fan of Asian cosmetics and have definitely tried tons of Korean products and had a 10-step routine for about a year! Since then I've really cut it down to the essentials, as I felt most of the ampoules, serums and essences weren't doing a whole lot.
> 
> Have you tried the korean company CosRX? Absolutely wonderful products, and fragrance-free. I find a lot of Korean and Japanese products are heavily scented in floral-old-lady smells, bleck.
> 
> ...



I've been using:

For Cleansing: Face Shop Rice Water Bright Cleansing Oil & Foam Cleanser - I'm really happy with both these. I'd been using Cetaphil forever, but absolutely love these instead. 

Refresher: BENTON Snail Bee High Content Skin - I am in love with this. It doesn't feel like I'm punishing myself like old toners used to...

Essence: MISSHA Time Revolution First Treatment Essence - Another LOVE it product. 

Daytime Serum: Be the Skin Botanical Pore Serum - this actually seems to cut down my oiliness during the day, but not a lot. I'm not sure this one was worth the money.

Nighttime Serum: Missha Time Revolution Night Repair Science Activator. I got a deal on this one and totally think it was worth the money. My skin felt tighter, plumper and less ruddy after using it (it came first so got incorporated into my previous skincare routine first)

Sheet masks: I don't really have a favorite yet, just working my way through variety packs. Any suggestions?

Moisturizers are ones I've made

SPF: COSRX Aloe Soothing Sun Cream - this is amazing. If I gave up everything else, I'd keep using this. It is nothing like the heavy, white, irritating face SPF products I've used before. It was the last thing I bought, but between it and your recommendation, I'm definitely going to take a look at other COSRX products.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 13, 2017)

houseofwool said:


> I recently decided to follow the curly girl method, which involves not using any shampoo and only water soluble product. Essentially you wash with conditioner, using friction instead of sulfates to clean. I have found that my hair is most definitely curlier than I thought.
> 
> But is still shower daily and use my soap.



I never heard of this before, but I will be trying it soon! I have pretty darn curly have if I let it dry as it wants. Its shorter now, at a few inches past my shoulders, than it had been in at least 10 years because I got tired of having to mess with it. It was most of the way down my back when dry, wet added about 4 or 5 inches. I'm a wash and go kinda girl most of the time and the frizzies were really preventing that. Hoping this works well for me!


----------



## Dr. Bob (Jan 23, 2017)

Scooter said:


> Do you have any links to recipes for homemade laundry soap that you like? Or suggestions on what makes the best homemade laundry detergent?


Soap based? Of course you should use the most grease-cutting soap you can, i.e. the highest feasible proportion of coconut, palm kernel, or babassu -- 100% would be best -- and no superfat, but also as close as feasible to 0 lye excess. And the product should be mostly soap. Extra alkali should be no more than 20% of the total weight.

As to the added alkali, lye is no good, and while washing soda and borax are not bad, you can do a lot better, particularly with sodium silicate. (Sodium silicate provided the "-sil" in Persil, and the rinse in Rinso.) I don't know what the optimum Na2O:SiO2 (alkalinity) of sodium silicate is, but it's in the middle somewhere. And with silicate you need even less than with carbonate or borate.

Phosphates are good too. Not trisodium phosphate -- too alkaline -- but lower alkalinity phosphates: tetrasodium pyrophosphate (OK as among alkali mentioned above), [penta]sodium tripolyphosphate (better), or sodium hexametaphosphate (soluble sodium metaphosphate glass). The latter two are of low enough alkalinity that you can use more than the 20% limit I stated above. Indeed, if the water is very hard, adding a phosphate builder (along with a pinch of silicate) is the only feasible way to go if soap is your only surfactant, and just increase the total amount you use per load. Deselex + borax can be used as a phosphate replacement.

Until fairly recently, the state of the art for soap-based laundry detergents was a silicate-built soap powder with also a small addition of a nonionic surfactant of the type used in Lestoil, Shaklee Basic H, or spermicide, as well as the lowest-sudsing soapless detergents -- ethoxylated alcohols or alkylphenols. The nonionic surfactant along with the silicate was to disperse lime soaps, preventing tattletale grey from use in hard water. However, since then there have been developed certain specialized surfactants -- one class I remember was of disulfonates -- that actually work together with soap in hard water to clean, and don't just deal with a byproduct of the soap.

But don't think you can get by with just tablespoonsful per machine load as suggested by some of the home recipes that are widely posted. Some of those recipes are so alkali-heavy that it's possible you may have to keep the amount you use per load that low just to minimize the amount of damage it does to fabrics, but it's doing hardly any cleaning then. Unfortunately if you're using soap, you need to use enough to get the water good & sudsy, and forget about using it in HE machines. The nonionic surfactants mentioned above, along with alkali, will reduce the suds a little, but maybe not enough to make HE washing with soap feasible.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 23, 2017)

Dr. Bob said:


> Soap based? Of course you should use the most grease-cutting soap you can, i.e. the highest feasible proportion of coconut, palm kernel, or babassu -- 100% would be best -- and no superfat, but also as close as feasible to 0 lye excess.




Thanks for that long informative post Dr. Bob. I think I will just keep buying my laundry detergent at Kroger's.


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 23, 2017)

I just hope people can wash! My husband took a desplaced Vietnam vet under his wing. He lives in a little shed. We gave him a gas heater for a Christmas gift. He has no hot water. To bath, he heats up water on his grill. Once a month, I invite him over for a meal and hot shower. Then, I become OCD about cleaning because my girls have long hair. I am petrified about lice.

They call him "uncle Art" , his name is Arthur. He looks likd Santa. He has no family. So, i invite him for dinner. Shower and dominos. He took over 30 mintues bathing last time. I know it wasn't always hot water, our tank is not that big.

I am all about being clean. It really makes me sad that some vet's have come to this.


----------



## Millie (Jan 23, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> I just hope people can wash! My husband took a desplaced Vietnam vet under his wing. He lives in a little shed. We gave him a gas heater for a Christmas gift. He has no hot water. To bath, he heats up water on his grill. Once a month, I invite him over for a meal and hot shower. Then, I become OCD about cleaning because my girls have long hair. I am petrified about lice.
> 
> They call him "uncle Art" , his name is Arthur. He looks likd Santa. He has no family. So, i invite him for dinner. Shower and dominos. He took over 30 mintues bathing last time. I know it wasn't always hot water, our tank is not that big.
> 
> I am all about being clean. It really makes me sad that some vet's have come to this.



Thank you for taking care of him! I know a couple people with homeless syndrome, one is a relative. It is nice to know that when they dissappear they might meet someone like you. If you have a washing machine in the house, clean laundry would be a wonderful thing too!


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 24, 2017)

Millie said:


> Thank you for taking care of him! I know a couple people with homeless syndrome, one is a relative. It is nice to know that when they dissappear they might meet someone like you. If you have a washing machine in the house, clean laundry would be a wonderful thing too!


Yep, we wash his clothes when he visits. My husband tries to give him some of his sweat shirts he no longer wears. Art had this sweat shirt with holes and stains he refuses to get rid of, kinda of like Linus and his blanket. He is very set in his ways but even with having so little, he seems very happy.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 24, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> Yep, we wash his clothes when he visits. My husband tries to give him some of his sweat shirts he no longer wears. Art had this sweat shirt with holes and stains he refuses to get rid of, kinda of like Linus and his blanket. He is very set in his ways but even with having so little, he seems very happy.




It's very nice and kind of you reaching out for him. PTSD and the economy really strike some hard.
And good to know he is still happy under the circumstances.


----------

